# NX-01 Refit



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I saw the resin conversion from Starcraft to make the Polar Lights 1/1000 NX-01 into a Refit that looks like it would fit into a story line of how the Constitution Class might have come to evolution. So had to give this a try. The fit and instructions were great. I also added JDecals aztec decals instead of doing the masks like I normally do. They went down great but I wish I'd broken them down a bit more than I did.. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

dude! looks great!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

That _does_ look great, fantastic build rossjr! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good job!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Great job on the model. I have seen this on Doug Drexler's website, he did a great job fixing this design so that it looks like it belongs in the Enterprise lineage. I think if they had done this to begin with the Star Trek fans would have more accepting of the design.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cool! I think it would have been really neat if, for the final episide of Enterprise, they had rolled out the refit.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Trekkriffic said:


> Very cool! I think it would have been really neat if, for the final episide of Enterprise, they had rolled out the refit.


IIRC, from what I read on Drexler's website there were plans to introduce this refit during the 5th season.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice realisation. Pity there wasn't a 5th season as it would have fitted in well.


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

rossjr,

That is a beautiful model sir, I love how it turned out. The paint job alone is very clean and crisp let alone the blending of the new secondary hull and nacelle pylons. You have done a sweet job on the nx-01-a and I agree that this would have been a much better version for the show from the beginning.


Richard


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

rossjr said:


> I saw the resin conversion from Starcraft to make the Polar Lights 1/1000 NX-01 into a Refit that looks like it would fit into a story line of how the Constitution Class might have come to evolution. So had to give this a try. The fit and instructions were great. I also added JDecals aztec decals instead of doing the masks like I normally do. They went down great but I wish I'd broken them down a bit more than I did.. Enjoy!!!!


I LOVE the "Season 5 refit" NX-01 idea. (And yes, this was something that was actually planned, had the shown been renewed...)

That said, though, there's something about this which I don't like... and it's common to a LOT of recent artist's work, it seems... a thread that is so common, yet so out-of-place, that it just jars me...

Look at Gabe Koerner's "NCC-1701 reboot" idea. Especially the warp nacelles, but also the secondary hull.

Look at the JJPrise, at the nacelle fronts.

Look at THIS, on the top of the secondary hull.

What is it, stuck in all these guy's minds, that makes them want to put toupe's on cylindrical objects???


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

I had a similar jarring response in 1979 to the rectangular nacelles of the TMP Enterprise... and later of the horizontallity of the Ent-D.... all deviations from the original simple-yet-beautifully-merged shapes of the original ship.

But I've mellowed... Now I kinda like the cowling elements seen on some of these renditions, though I sense that they would be more effective as off-colored strongback graphics than as actual lifted relief elements.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've finally realized what the weakness of that design is from certain angle. Oh, and it has nothing to do with your very nice build. :thumbsup: It's just that I find the nacelles set too far apart when you add the extra mass of the lower hull. That said I still like it better than the original NX-01 configuration.

I might do some sketches of what a more TOS design style version could look like.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Beautiful work Ross! I can't help but wonder how she'd look painted up in TOS-era livery.


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, Ross, that is really sharp! Excellent build!

I just recently got a hold of a 1/1000 NX-01 with the express intent of doing the same conversion. With the results that you got, I feel very confident now of making the attempt.

Again, really nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

I just ordered the Starcraft refit kit from Federation Models. Can't wait to convert one of my two unopened 1/1000 NX-01s.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is very nice! Well done!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

CLBrown said:


> What is it, stuck in all these guy's minds, that makes them want to put toupe's on cylindrical objects???



It's a Kirk thing....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

This is great! Fantastic design--great job putting it together and painting it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that makes me want to dust off my build. I'm taking it one step further and doing a white/grey paint scheme

Kudos Ross!


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Unfortunately, the refit resin kit from Starcraft Models has not been restocked at Federation Models, nor on any other. Federation kindly refunded by order for one, and has no info on when this item will be in stock again. And I had just modified the stock NX-01 kit in preparation for the refit. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

It shows up on evilBay once in a while...


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

are you taking the Nx refit to nordicon?


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

It will be there... 

After hearing the availability issues I glad I bought two....


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I got the small one but I'd actually love to do that conversion in 1/350. I don't see that happening though...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That little resin conversion is the only thing that make me _want _to build an NX-01 kit.


----------



## Diego Quijano (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful job. Looks awesome.

Q


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Terrific build!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

It would be interesting to convert the 1/350th. Have to scratchbuild it, though. Is there anyway to determine if this design was the one to be used for the 5th season?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

It seems like an Enterprise-C/Yamaguchi secondary hull might be a good starting point...


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

it'd be way too small, i've looked at that possibility.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

CLBrown said:


> I LOVE the "Season 5 refit" NX-01 idea. (And yes, this was something that was actually planned, had the shown been renewed...)
> 
> What is it, stuck in all these guy's minds, that makes them want to put toupe's on cylindrical objects???


#1) Can you provide a link where that is said.

#2) Because it looks cool.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

I like how the horizontal pods connect from the rear of saucer section to the mid-strut section of the nacelles. Makes the overall design look less fragile. It also is an interesting alternative design idea for the TOS 1701 or 1701A. Maybe there's a future kit bash in the works.


----------

